# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  لتهنيء الاخ   yassin55 على الترشيح للأشراف

## GSM-AYA

*الف مبروك للاخ*  *yassin55*   *على الثقة المتجددة*   * التي منحتها اياه الادارة و الترقية المستحقة*  *المتمثلة في ترشيحه للاشراف*  * على قسم*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *مرشح للاشراف باقسام البوكسات*   *فالف مبروك وحظ موفق أخ الكريم* *في انتظار الاشراف*

----------


## seffari

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك
اخى الكريم

----------


## محمد السيد

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## salinas

الف مبروك اخى الكريم 
ان شاء الله منها الى الاعلى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

_الف مبروك_

----------


## khaledrepa

الف الف مبروك اخى .

----------


## امير الصمت

*الف الف الف مبرووك      عقبال الاشراف  باذن الله*

----------


## gsm4maroc

الف مبروك اخى الكريم 
منها الى الاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## hskokk

الف مبروك  حق مستحق

----------


## yassin55

> _الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

  يا واهب المكان بدرر الجمال  
لك الحرف المشئ بالذهب  
شكرا بقدر عطائك  
مع فائثق احترامي لك

----------


## yassin55

> الف مبروك
> اخى الكريم

 الرائع كروعة بلادي   شكرا وانت ترسم لي بسمة ابداعية في صدري  يسعدني كثير وانت تضع بصماتك هنا   كن دايما معي   مع فائق احترامي

----------


## yassin55

> _الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

 يا جميل معك تعزف الانفس فلوت الامسيات    وشراب من فيضك حد الثمالة  لانك بين السطر والسطر  تهيبني بعض الفرح   واتمني من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا  شكرا من القلب .. وكن كما تشتهي  مع فائق  احترامي

----------


## yassin55

> الف مبروك اخى الكريم 
> ان شاء الله منها الى الاعلى

    شكر لك   اهديتني تهاني  الافراح 
ومنك نعرف سحر الكلمة  
ونتنسم قربك  ونرتاح 
واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم   مع فائق  احترامي

----------


## yassin55

> shaks[/url];15447]_الف مبروك_

  فتون الوصف وإنتحاب التعبير هو تصوّر نرجسي آخّاذ   
لما تمور به الدواخل المرهفة ورموز تلكم الصّور  الطيعة 
والسلاسة في حضورك  انت    وربنا يقدرنا على المسئولية  مع فائق  احترامي

----------


## mor71

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## amer

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_
الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mzsarrs

الف مبروك اخى الكريم

----------


## Omar Faris

*الف مبروك
اخى الكريم*

----------


## My Soul

مبروك اخي

----------


## مشكلتي حنون

الف مبروك

----------


## zinnor79

الف مبروك للاخ 
الف مبروك

----------


## mohamedgsm

_الف مبروك_

----------


## ighdriss

_الف مبروك_

----------


## hakym75

الف مبروك للاخ

----------

